# The Tassel Loafer



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to say, I have come to love much of the Trad attire out there, sacks, OCBDs, Striped Ties, Tweed, Corduroy, boat shoes, and even some split toes. The one thing I can't seem to get a grip on however are the tassel loafers. Where did these originate? Why are they considered Trad? Why do so many of you like them so much? I just think they look silly, especially with a suit/blazer and tie (please don't shoot me)...whats the deal?


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Tale of the Tenacious Tassel


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

The tassels used to be a part of a functional lacing on shoes (boat shoes) - the laces went around the opening.

Alden (in 1948) designed a dress shoe that had the same detail - just in a non functional form. The rest is (trad) history.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> Why do so many of you like them so much?


'Cause they look good!

To me, they have a relaxed elegance.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

This may be one situation where a picture (courtesy of the Ode to the Tassel Loafer thread) is worth a thousand words:


----------



## ConservativeFellow (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> I have to say, I have come to love much of the Trad attire out there, sacks, OCBDs, Striped Ties, Tweed, Corduroy, boat shoes, and even some split toes. The one thing I can't seem to get a grip on however are the tassel loafers. Where did these originate? Why are they considered Trad? Why do so many of you like them so much? I just think they look silly, especially with a suit/blazer and tie (please don't shoot me)...whats the deal?


It's just a preference like anything else.

I've worn tassels of some type since my teens. That's a long time ago.
One pair that comes to mind is a pair of white tassel loafers I would wear to night clubs. Nothing in my clubbing days was considered trad in my wardrobe.
But I liked tassel loafers.

Trad isn't a word that came to my mind when purchasing shoes in my teens or even now.
I didn't even hear about that word until early last year.

Some people really want to be Trad because they associate that name with a group they want to belong to. So they buy all things trad or dress trad or 
whatever trad means to them. 
If I like a pair of shoes I'll buy them. If someone wants to call them trad that's fine. But I don't buy them for a specific look that's associated with a name.
I wonder if trad is even a word that is used outside of this forum.

If you don't like tassels it's no big deal.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

that is one good looking shoe.


----------



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

Are tassels too formal for wear with chinos or wide-wale cords?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

no. by all means, go for it.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Crownship said:


> It's just a preference like anything else. . .If you don't like tassels it's no big deal.


I agree.

My own feelings about tassel loafers changed fairly recently. I used to think they look silly as well, and then started getting into them a few years ago. I can't really say why. I think it's probably because I used to look at them at BB a lot - my office is within walking distance of one of the Manhattan stores, so I stop by to browse pretty frequently. I guess they just grew on me. Now, my burgundy tassels from BB are one of my favorite pairs of shoes to wear. Maybe my taste for them will decrease in years to come. Who knows.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I am very picky about tassel loafers. I own two pairs, one Alden black calf and one BB by Alden no 8 shell. I like some of the Ralph Lauren iterations, especially the Darlton. It has to have an elegant shape and a low vamp, which I don't consider the current AE to have. If you are into shell, tassels made of the magical material are just beautiful when the last looks right. I get the goofy argument, but when I set eyes on a shapely tassel loafer, that is a non-issue for me. They are classic shoes. All that said, kiltie tassels are just wrong.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Tassels with cords


----------



## Greg Thomas (Jul 23, 2007)

*More tassels*


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I love them and have several, but find Alden's Aberdeen last on this shoe a little uncomfortable (strangely, the Aberdeen on NST and blucher is much more comfortable, don't know how or why but that is the case), so I wear them only for short durations.

Also have C&J for polo, and the fit is tricky on those as they run loose in the heel for me so I wear a tongue pad.

Anyway I love these two tassel models despite the quibbles. There was a wonderfully comfortable suede tassel loafer C&J did for polo in the 90's I just loved and it fit perfectly, I should have bought 3-4 oh well.

A family photo from happier times, the C&Js have since been broken in:


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

CrackedCrab said:


> I love them and have several, but find Alden's Aberdeen last on this shoe a little uncomfortable (strangely, the Aberdeen on NST and blucher is much more comfortable, don't know how or why but that is the case), so I wear them only for short durations.
> 
> Also have C&J for polo, and the fit is tricky on those as they run loose in the heel for me so I wear a tongue pad.
> 
> ...


Your Polo look new. the tassels are still held together. I think I will have to get a pair of tassels, maybe a shell ravello or cigar. Or just a #8. they are a classic. Haven't worn them in years.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ Get a pair Tony, they're great (enabler). I think Shoemart has some cigars.
If not start with #8. If you want the "foxing stitch" on the heel you have to get the BB model. 

Yes, that's an old pic of mine from the spring or summer, I've since broken in the C&Js :teacha:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Add me to the list of people that think that non-functional ornamentation on footwear looks ridiculous. Bit loafers, tassel loafers, fringe loafers, and the worst of all the combined tassel & fringe loafer. Not to mention jodhpur boots with their pointless straps and those cowboy boots in the 70s with their fake spur straps.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Add me to the list of people that think that non-functional ornamentation on footwear looks ridiculous. Bit loafers, tassel loafers, fringe loafers, and the worst of all the combined tassel & fringe loafer. Not to mention jodhpur boots with their pointless straps and those cowboy boots in the 70s with their fake spur straps.


I have the exact same feeling - the only "ornamentation" I like are the brogues in wingtips. I am starting to warm up towards tassel loafers though, as in I don't mind seeing pics, but I cannot see myself wearing one.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ Get a pair Tony, they're great (enabler). I think Shoemart has some cigars.
> If not start with #8. If you want the "foxing stitch" on the heel you have to get the BB model.
> 
> Yes, that's an old pic of mine from the spring or summer, I've since broken in the C&Js :teacha:


I noticed the foxing stitch in the pics and also w/o I did not know that this was a BB only model. I do like it but I like the Cigar color.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CC,
You have a very nice family photo. Thank you for posting

GT
+1 for tassels and argyles


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's a question.
How much to stiff tassels loosen up with wear? 
Some pairs I have (new) are stiff as bones right now. They don't move an inch in stride. Others bounce all over the place (which I dig).


----------



## CBtoNYC (Jan 24, 2008)

My father's worn them for years, Church's. I've only recently considered them, but can't go with Church's as I've got a narrower foot than Dad; tried on Aldens but the Aberdeen's small toebox just doesn't work for me (my forefoot's relatively wider than my heel). May try AE's next, can anyone comment on their tassel last as compared with the Aberdeen?


----------



## CBtoNYC (Jan 24, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Add me to the list of people that think that non-functional ornamentation on footwear looks ridiculous. Bit loafers, tassel loafers, fringe loafers, and the worst of all the combined tassel & fringe loafer. Not to mention jodhpur boots with their pointless straps and those cowboy boots in the 70s with their fake spur straps.


Earl, are your shoes all whole cut oxfords or plain-toe bluchers? No cap-toes, no punching, no brogues whatsoever?


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Wore my #8 Alden for BB tassels all day today, and I just love em. The shell has that smooth shine and I think Alden's last just has the right shape and vamp size.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

CBtoNYC said:


> Earl, are your shoes all whole cut oxfords or plain-toe bluchers? No cap-toes, no punching, no brogues whatsoever?


okay, clever clogs, you've got me. I've got one pair of brogues. And one pair of half brouges.:icon_smile_big: Other than that yes, plain toecap Oxfords, plain Chelsea boots, plain whole cut Gibsons, and plain DM boots. 
I should have said "bits added on or hanging off for ornamentation" which is what I really meant.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I can't do it. I look at a tassel loafer and start humming "Pomp and Circumstance."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> I can't do it. I look at a tassel loafer and start humming "Pomp and Circumstance."


I look at a tassel loafer and can only see Jimmy Tarbuck and his stupid gap-toothed grin!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Chelsea boots


 !!!


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> !!!


You don't like Chelsea boots?


----------

